# [Koboldquest] Delivering the Calzone



## Krug (Feb 5, 2005)

The bunch of kobolds rest and recuperate at Gandrew's. You learn he is a legendary baker, and folks come from far and wide for his calzones. Andowym is his wife, a wizard of some ability, who doesn't mind discussing magic-related matters to Kadan. 

For two days you are treated as houseguests, despite sleeping in the garden next to the cow, who makes a decent bed when he doesn't move around too much. You are also fed well and recover from your wounds. Meals are grand affairs, and you've tasted nothing more scrumptious as the scones and pies and tea that Gandrew serves to you. (But then you used to have mould stew and lizard marrow, washed down with cave water)

Serk wonders about all that has happened. "We've fought ogres! And... doughmen! And carpets! Well maybe we should not tell Queen about fighting furniture uh?" Target and Drar laze around, enjoying the sun, staring out at the hills far away from whence you came.

The two days pass quickly. Andowyn even has some togs she passes to you all if you wish. _If you want you can dress yourself up in any sorta human clothing... she seems to have piles._ She also passes you two vials. "For healing," she says. "The lot of you appear to pick up a scratch or two quite often."

Then Gandrew comes up, though temporarily hampered by the cow, carrying two squarish boxes about the size of a kobold chest.There is the smell of tomato and cheese emitting from it, which makes your mouth water. "Now...here are the queen's orders. I've placed a cantrip on it, so it should remain hot as long as you don't open it for three days. Thank the Queen for your business! Do come again. Hopefully the house won't be in such disorder as before. Oh and please do take your cow with you." The cow swats its tail eagerly about. 

_So who's carrying the boxes? They both weigh about 2 lbs each. And the potions..._


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 5, 2005)

Nah'l offers to carry the boxes, having recovered from the burns and wounds inflicted by the pastryman.

He has remained surprisingly quiet in the two days.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

"Our cow?  Sure!" Nar says gleefully, happy to have a walking meal close at hand.


----------



## The Baron (Feb 5, 2005)

Kadan seemed withdrawn for most of the two days.  He spent much of his time in meditation and talking in hushed tones with Andowyn.  Occasionally, if you happened to catch it, he giggled to himself - but not "little girl" giggle - more "I have a large axe and watch the funny splash it makes when I slice of his head" giggle.

Kadan pays little attention to the boxes when they are presented.  He looks blankly off in the distance.

"We should get back as soon as possible.  Mustn't keep the Queen waiting."

He giggles.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 5, 2005)

_"No want cow,"_ Taden mumbles under his breath, glaring at the animal that won't leave him alone. Even though it did eat grass. Green grass. But still. That wasn't the point. Looking to Target, he whimpered slightly, _"We finally go home now?"_


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2005)

Target looks despondent, but moves next to the druid.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 5, 2005)

Miki takes his position in the marching order, glancing at the cow every so often and stroking the hilt of his sword.


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2005)

The boxes are handed over to Nah'l. They feel slightly warm.

"Be careful. The imp that tied up Gandrew has gone. He was the one that caused all the chaos in the house, including our Calzone golem... which you all put to rest. It might be up to further mischief," warns Andowyn.

"Well be off with you now!" she says, waving, as the lot of you embark, cow in tow... 
_Who's taking the two potions? Just waiting for Zort to sign on..._


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 6, 2005)

Zort watches as Nahl takes the delivery boxes. As Andowyn warns the group about the imp, he smiles and fidgets with his spear.


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2005)

The group sets off on the road home.

"Well that was an odd bunch of customers, especially the two-headed ones. Looks like we'll need new flowerbeds. Look what the cow did!" says Gandrew who probably thought you were out of earshot, as he turns back to the house.

It's early morning as you are on the path home. Everybody's heart feels lighter. Your packs are also filled with two days worth of cakes from the baker's kitchen.

_Marching order ? The cow keeps pace about 10' behind the last person, I mean, kobold.. _


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 6, 2005)

Zort takes the second spot in the order. He wants to be up front to keep an eye on things, but he doesn't know how to get back to the caves.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2005)

*Lok-Nar will stay in the back with his traveling meal.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 6, 2005)

Taden and Target will stay as far away from the cow as possible...as long as it doesn't put him in the front.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 6, 2005)

Miki will attempt to ride the cow... 4 legs are obviously better than 2 for a long march !


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2005)

Serk sighs as she goes to the front. "But I-I-I can provide healing!" One of the other kobolds shoves her forward and she digs out her map and you hear her mouthing a prayer to get the group home swiftly before your goods turn cold. 

Miki tries to ride the cow. He takes a jump and manages to make it astride the cow. The cow seems annoyed but doesn't appear to shake him off. It periodically falls behind the rest of the party to sniff at a patch of weeds or flowers, and is quite resistant to any of Miki's commands to keep up the pace.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 6, 2005)

Enjoying the smell of the boxes, Nah'l strides on happily.


----------



## The Baron (Feb 7, 2005)

Kadan takes a position firmly in the middle.  Drar flutters around his head.


----------



## Krug (Feb 7, 2005)

As the party makes its way, the hills roll away. The morning air is crisp and clean, and you can't help but feel refreshed.

Two hours after leaving Gandrew's house and on a path that should bring them close to the forest, Kadan and Zort start hearing humanoid voices about 80' away from them,accompanied with the clinking of armor. The group sounds like it's about to crest the hill and be in sight shortly. Lok-Nar also notes a change in the air. Serk stops as well. "Someone ahead... we should hide!"

There are ample bushes and trees for cover around.

As you all halt to hear, the voices sound humanoidish. You can just make out the words. "So this baker... makes the most wonderful baked goods. I tell you this will just be a short detour, Sir." Another authoratitive voice responds, "It certainly better be Rothmus! You are supposed to be our scout, and all you seem to lead us towards is FOOD."

Betsy's (the cow) cowbell tinkles softly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

*Lok-Nar takes the hint and hides, tugging Betsy along with no regard for Miki's sense of balance.*


----------



## Diirk (Feb 8, 2005)

Almost overbalancing and falling off, Miki settles for wrapping his arms around the cows neck and holding on.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 8, 2005)

Zort attempts to hide in the underbrush, but away from Lok-Nar and Betsy. He readies his spear - just in case.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

Nah'l ponders what is going on, then decides to seek cover away from the cow.


----------



## Krug (Feb 9, 2005)

Serk gets some cover as well, as do Taden and Kadan. However, Betsy doesn't budge much from the path, even as Lok-Nar pulls. 

"Oh it'll be worth it," continues one of the voices. "Better than yet more elvish waybread won't it be? Dry as parchment, the stuff..."

The voices crest the hill and you in front of you a group of halflings. There's one of them seated on a pony wearing a suit of armor, another four on pony as well wielding spears, on foot one of them carrying a mandolin who is apparently talking, a girl with pigtails listening to him also on foot, carrying a bow, and finally, on foot as well, another hooded halfling with an owl sitting on his shoulder. 

They see Betsy being tugged by Lok-Nar while Miki's arms are around the neck of the cow on the path. They fall absolutely silent in astonishment.

_They are about 40' away presently._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 9, 2005)

Taden looks from Serk to Kadan and then to Target before whispering in that loud 'I'm-not-good-at-being-quiet' way, _"I think they sees us..."_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2005)

*Lok-Nar shrugs, and decides to make the best of a bad situation.*

"Hello!  Don't mind us, we just came from the baker's house with an order.  Tasty stuff, especially the sauce and bread man," Nar says with a grin that shows far too many teeth.  "Move, cow," Lok mutters at Betsy.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 10, 2005)

Zort waits to see how the halflings react before making any move.


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2005)

One of the halflings leans towards the other. "There's more of them hiding in the bushes... I think they're pretending to be shrubbery." The others appear to be still taking in the scene...


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 10, 2005)

Nah'l pokes his left head out, "shrubbery!  I object to being called..." Stopping midsentence he realizes Lok-Nar, Miki and the cow are blatantly in the road.  "Yeah, we picked up these two boxes, pizzas I think, from the baker.  They smell delicious, though the Queen will hurt us if they are cold, so I can't open them."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

"Yes! Just shrubbery!" Taden yells out, trying to stay low anyway and completely ignoring the Kobolds that are in plain sight, "Don't mind the shrubbery! Just walks away from the shrubbery and don't eats it!...please..."


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2005)

"You visited Gandrews? Did you have the butter scones with the mulberry jam? The stuffed pizza with the crispy outer crust topped with fresh anchovies and spring onions and fresh paprika? The tender orange muffins with fresh rind and just a hint of lemon?" inquires the Halfling holding the mandolin, who is rather portly, even for a halfling.

_You had a lot of food at Gandrews.You're not quite sure what you ate. It just kept coming..._



> "Don't mind the shrubbery! Just walks away from the shrubbery and don't eats it!...please..."




"Hmm... I didn't know shrubbery could talk," jokes one of the halflings on ponyback. The mood of the halflings appears cautious but not hostile.

Miki appears to be sliding off the cow ever so slightly to the right...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Thinking quickly, Taden calls out, "Shrubbery doesn't eaaat!"

Anyone near can see him smile proudly at that very intelligent point.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 10, 2005)

Miki scrambles around some more trying to keep his balance on the beast. 
"Staying up here is almost as much effort as walking," he grumbles to himself. "Damn cow."

Snatching a quick glance at the newcomers, Miki is relieved to see they're as small as he is... he's had quite enough of ogres, thank you !

"The bakers back that way," he offers to them, raising an arm and pointing. This turns out to be a mistake he realises, as he overbalances and topples backwards off the cow, landing unceremoniously in the middle of the road.

"Unnggghhhh," he groans.


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2005)

The armored one sitting on the pony starts laughing as Miki falls over. "Haha! Did you all see that? HAHA!" (For some reason, he seems rather dull-witted.)  Betsy gives Miki a lick as she resists Lok-Nar's pulls. The cowbell continues to tinkle.

"Uh all right, the shrubbery that says it doesn't exist. We'll be on our way now," says the girl halfling, who walks by  cautiously, scanning the road. 

They start to move past you. The 'knight' is still laughing. Some of the soldiers keep staring at Lok-Nar's two heads.

"Not natural!" they whisper to each other.


----------



## The Baron (Feb 11, 2005)

Kadan, quiet throughout the encounter, finally mutters something underneath his breath.

"Maybe they could take our 'cow friend' off of our hands."

Kadan still seems to be a little unsettled by the creature.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2005)

*Lok-Nar mutters insults under his breath at being called "not natural."*

"We're more natural than you!" Nar snaps.  "Yeah, and we're prettier!" Lok adds, striking a pose.  The cow chooses that moment to lick Lok's face, and the zweibold sputters and tries to wipe off the grassy residue.


----------



## Krug (Feb 11, 2005)

One of the halflings appears to have heard Kadan's muttered words. "And how be you to come upon this cow? Perhaps if you wanted it gone, we could take it mmm?" says one of them on horseback. Betsy looks at the haflings as they pass by.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 12, 2005)

Miki looks outraged.

"Find your own dinner, this ones ours!" he exclaims. Then he gets a greedy glint in his eye as a thought occurs to him. "Unless you have something that would be a worthy trade ?" he asks hopefully.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 12, 2005)

"Worthy means shiny!!" Taden called out, proud of himself for being so helpful. Target was ignoring him, of course, content to explore the nearby area while there was time.


----------



## Krug (Feb 15, 2005)

The girl halfling with pigtails starts to speak, scanning the bushes for the voices. "How do we know you didn't ste-OUCH" She is nudged by the minstrel, who cuts in, who takes out a short sword from his pack. "We'll give you two gold coins for him!" he says to Miki, flashing a smile.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 15, 2005)

Miki thinks for a bit.. personally he'd be glad just to get rid of the thing, but 2 gp seems like so little, and you can't eat gold if you get hungry after all !

He fixes the halfling addressing him with an unwavering gaze and says, "This is a good cow, its worth at least 15 gold coins, surely people of your calibur can afford such a meager sum, after all..."


----------



## Krug (Feb 16, 2005)

One of the ponies appears to be trodding through the bushes clumsily as the unskilled rider attempts to control it, and stamps on Taden's hand as the exchange continues...

The pony seems just about ready to stumble and step onto some of the other kobolds hiding in the bushes...


----------



## The Baron (Feb 16, 2005)

Kadan sighs as he sees the pony about to trample through the bushes and over his companions.

"I guess I shouldn't have slowed them down.  No matter."

He launches a Ray of Enfeeblement at the stumbling pony.

(OOC: +4 ranged touch attack 1d6+1 str damage)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

Taden yelps when the pony steps on his hand. He bats at the animal's leg, motioning for it to go away. Hiding in the green bushes it trouble enough!!

((Wild Empathy if necessary...))


----------



## Krug (Feb 19, 2005)

"15 gold?? For a cow? And she looks too thin! We'll still have to feed her! 5 gold and that's our final offer!" says the halfling to Miki.

The female halfling with the ponytails goes up to Lok-Nar and looks at him curiously. "So do the two of you fight? What if one head falls asleep?"

Kadan's ray strikes the pony and it stumbles around before falling over suddenly, dumping the rider onto the ground, apparently suddenly unable to bear the weight it's carrying. There's silence and you see some of the halflings has drawn out their weapons. The halfling that's fallen off the pony staggers up, covered in mud. "WHO DID THAT? SOMEONE DID THAT! WHO? WHO? I'll... I'll fillet you for pie filling!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

"And I will blast you into sausage!  Ten gold for the cow and you leave here with all your blood inside your body," Lok-Nar says with a pair of nasty grins, hoisting his hand cannon with both hands and pointing it in the general direction of the halflings.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 19, 2005)

Miki sighs, sensing the inevitable. Just when he'd been about to make some money, too.


----------



## Krug (Feb 21, 2005)

When Lok-Nar takes out his handgun, there is a flurry as the halflings too extract their weapons. 

"Now now... we're just bargaining over a cow. Would be silly to kill each other over a bovine, wouldn't it?" says the minstrel. "We'll be going now. Thou can keep your cow." The halfling says.

The group starts to depart cautiously, retrieving their fallen comrade (and pony). The keep looking behind as they continue on their way...

"Unfriendly little things,aren'tthey?" you hear one of them say.

_Any actions before the halflings go?_


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 22, 2005)

Zort stays hidden in the foliage, ready for any double-crossing by the halflings.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 22, 2005)

Taden will gently slap the leg of the pony that stepped on his hand but if noticed, will blame it on Target. Just in case, of course.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 22, 2005)

Miki glares at Lok-Nar. "Damn it, you scared them off," he grumbles. "Oh well, lets just get back home already, all these interruptions are getting irritating."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 22, 2005)

"What?  They were being rude," Lok-Nar says, offended.  With his noses in the air, he leads the cow onward towards home.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 22, 2005)

"Get their money before you scare them off then," Miki mutters beneath his breath. _Oh well, its done now,_ he thinks, shrugging.


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2005)

The two groups of small humanoids seperate, each watchiing the other warily. Soon, you lose sight of each other. 

The journey for the rest of the day is rather uneventful, and you arrive at a small clearing.

"Home. We're almost home," says Serk, her voice full of hope and longing.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 23, 2005)

"Good," says Miki. "All this open space and wretched sunlight... its unnatural ! Just thinking of my cozy little cave..."

His voice trails away as he loses himself in pleasant thoughts of home.


----------



## Krug (Feb 25, 2005)

_Any guard? What's the order of the guards? Are folks still interested in the game?_

The sun sets and the sky is filled with stars. The cow sets itself next to Miki, shoving him aside to have a little more space.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 26, 2005)

Miki will try to connive his way out of guard duty again, but if that doesn't work he'll try to claim first shift.

(OOC: Still interested, noticed people haven't been posting as much lately, tho)


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 26, 2005)

Zort will volunteer for the last watch and promptly go lay down next to a tree and fall asleep.

(been sick recently - but still very interested)


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 26, 2005)

Nah'l will take whatever watch is assigned to him.

(I'm still interested, but I think some of the routine stuff can be fluffed over.  Perhaps a slightly faster pace?)


----------



## The Baron (Feb 27, 2005)

Kadan tries to stay quiet, avoiding a shift so he can rest all night.

(OOC: sorry 'bout the lack of posting.  Been really busy with school and work lately.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2005)

OOC - My bad, fiance was over again.

*Lok-Nar takes the middle watch, his usual one for some reason, and tries to use the cow as a backrest.  It's reasonably soft and warm, and by far the best bed he'd ever had.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 27, 2005)

Taden will take a late watch as to finally get some sleep...away from the cow.

((I'm definitely still interested. My mother was in town last week so I was a bit slow in posting. Sorry.))


----------



## Krug (Feb 28, 2005)

The kobolds have to get used to sleeping in the woods again. The first couple of watches go smoothly. When Nah'l takes over, as he kicks around some stones, he notices something in the woods, almost 70' away, gradually shambling along. It seems to be headed towards the party's direction.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Nah'l kicks the nearest sleeping kobold awake, growling a warning about the approaching creature and to do the same to the rest of the 'em.  He grips his scythe in both hands, waiting till he can get a better look.


----------



## Krug (Feb 28, 2005)

Nah'l kicks Miki awake. The figure shambles closer. It appears to be roughly human sized. Two other similar figures are approaching. There is also the sound of flapping wings not too far off, but you can't discern the source. 

Target awakens as well, and wakes up Taden. 

Nah'l readies his scythe.... The figures are now about 50' away.


----------



## Diirk (Feb 28, 2005)

Miki draws his bow and takes aim at one of the shambling figures.

"Stop or I shoot!" he warns.


----------



## The Baron (Mar 1, 2005)

"Zzzzzzzzzz.... Calzone... of Death.... Zzzzzzzz"

It appears Kadan is a heavy sleeper


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 1, 2005)

*Twin snores of surprising power and astounding dissonence echo from the soundly-sleeping Lok-Nar.  The cow adds her own occasional snort to the chorus.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 1, 2005)

Grumbling about sleeping well and always getting woken up, Taden flicks the little badger's ear. He then sees Nahl holding his weapon and waking the others up. Quietly reaching for his bow out of nervousness, Taden whispers, _"What going on?!_


----------



## Krug (Mar 1, 2005)

Miki's warning wakes up Kadan. The cow stands up abruptly, waking up Lok-Nar and dropping him on the ground. Zort opens an eyelid; the racket is getting a bit too much. Serk is still quite asleep.

Initiative: Miki, Ferrix, Zort, Taden, Kadan, Lok-Nar, Serk (asleep)

The figures shamble closer; about 30' away now. There are about 5 of them. They appear to have very pale skin and still wear human clothes. They take no heed to Miki's warning. The flapping wings sound bat-like, but not as skillful as Drar's flights.


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 2, 2005)

Zort grabs his spear as he wakes up, wondering what is going on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 2, 2005)

*Lok-Nar starts awake as Betsy moves, dumping them to the ground.  Peering into the night, they see the pale, robed figures.  Reaching for their usual solution, they bring their hand cannon to bear, sight one of the ones in the middle, and squeeze the trigger.  Then he runs over to kick Serk awake.*

"Wake, wake, we're being attacked!" Lok shouts, a bit gleefully knowing he's going to get to kill something.


----------



## Diirk (Mar 2, 2005)

Miki shoots the closest figure, then drops his bow and draws his longsword.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 2, 2005)

Seeing the whatever they ares, Taden yelps and quickly realizes that there are better ideas than simply shooting off arrows. Besides, that would take more effort and he wasn't so good at it! Quickly, he tries to focus on all the...the....the _green_ around him and calls upon it to at least get in the way so the Kobolds might have a chance.

((Attempting to cast Entangle among the enemies.))


----------



## The Baron (Mar 3, 2005)

Kadan curses as he realizes he's awake, it's the middle of the night, and he might have to waste more magic.

He stands up and tries to focus on whatever is coming towards the group.  He picks up his crossbow and, time allowing, follows the lead of his companions, firing off a bolt.


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2005)

*Begin Combat Round 1*

Miki's shot arcs into the night air and slams into one of the figures' shoulder. It doesn't go down however. _Attack roll: 13 Damage roll: 3_

_Waiting for Ferrix_


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

Nah'l eyes the shambling figures, picking one out that he can see well enough, he charges with his scythe.

[Charge, power attack for 2, +6 scythe (2d4+10)]


----------



## Krug (Mar 5, 2005)

Nah'l charges forward with his scythe at the figures. When he gets closer he realises they are human figures, but their skin is whitish pale, with a vacant expression in their eyes. His scythe comes down, and the figure in front of him tries to dodge but doesn't succeed in avoiding the blow. The creature is sliced into half, and there appears to be relief in its eyes as it finally can embrace death.

_Attack roll:10+6=16 Damage: 4+10=14_

Target is impressed, giving a snicker. 

Kadan takes up his crossbow bolt and fires a bolt at the figures, but it just slices through the vines and stops short of the target. 

Zort grabs his spear and wakes up, having a bad case of bedhead. 

Taden casts his Entangle spell amongst the creatures, and grasses, weeds and vines sprout out from the ground to entangle the shambling human figures. Nah'l, who is in the area of affect, becomes caught by a vine as well. _Saving Throw roll: 2_ All four remaining of the creatures appear to be entangled. 

Lok-Nar raises his hand cannon and fires it at the figure previously injured by Miki. The entangled creature takes the hit in the chest, producing a gaping wound. It shivers momentarily, then is immobile.  The smell of gunpowder fills the air. 

Serk springs awake from the sound of the hand cannon, and sees the chaos around her. She gives a meek cry as she searches for her shortbow.

_Attack roll: 16 Damage roll: 9_

The buzzing sound becomes louder, filling the still night air. Drar clamps on Kadan's shoulder. You see an odd beast, six of them, flying around towards you, seemingly angry that their minions have failed.


Some of the shambling dead try to break free, but none appear to make much headway.

*End Round 1
Begin Round 2*

Initiative: Miki, Ferrix, Zort, Taden, Kadan, Lok-Nar, Serk , Stirges, Zombies, small z indicates dead (as in really non mobile dead) zombies, green indicates Entangled area


----------



## Diirk (Mar 5, 2005)

Miki pauses at the sight of the flying things, thinking things over briefly. With the greenery taking care of all the zombies (and Nah'l !), Miki decides to wait for the flyers to spread out a little more rather than charging into their midst.

(OOC: delay until after stirges... then move and attack closest one)


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 6, 2005)

Zort waits to see if one of the stirges comes within range of a spear-poke. If one does, he will attempt to stab it with his spear.

(+3 attack, 1d6+1 dam, 20/x3)


----------



## Krug (Mar 6, 2005)

Miki waits for the stirges to get closer...

_Waiting for Ferrix_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2005)

*Lok-Nar drops their hand cannon, grabs his flail, and starts swinging at the stirges.*


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 6, 2005)

"Forsaken plants," Nah'l says, quite perturbed at being caught in the undergrowth, he swings his scythe at the undergrowth, hoping to close with one of the other trapped creatures and cleave it apart unless one of those buzzing things is closer.

[Strength check to move up to 20 ft., +6 scythe (2d4+6) against one of the zombie like creatures or any stirge thingy that happens by]


----------



## Krug (Mar 6, 2005)

Nah'l powers through the vines, and rips them out of the ground with his massive strength. (Str check:20!) He takes a step forward and swings his scythe at one of the creatures entrapped by the undergrowth, and the creature can only to wiggle out of position to no avail. The blade cleaves right into its side, and it shudders for a while before becoming motionless again. You notice there's no blood in it. It has been bled dry. 

_Attack roll: 8+6+2(entangled) = 14 Damage: 4+6=10_

Zort waits for the stirges to get closer....closer...

_Waiting for Taden_


----------



## The Baron (Mar 7, 2005)

Kadan chuckles as he realizes what the entangled creatures are.

"These should not be a problem."

He fires off a ray of glowing energy at the nearest zombie and steps towards the edge of the entangled area so the rest of the undead are within range.

(OOC: Disrupt Undead at the closest one that's still alive... ur, undead... then I move towards the edge of the entangled area, trying to get the other zombies in range of my ray.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 7, 2005)

Taden quickly gets out of his bow, not sure if he should be apologizing for the effects of his spell or proud of it. Trying to act like it wasn't his fault just in case, Taden gets out an arrow and takes aim on the nearest stirge before letting it loose.

((Attacking the nearest of the stirges...Sorry Ferrix. ))


----------



## Krug (Mar 8, 2005)

Taden puts an arrow and lets it fly at the nearest stirge. The arrow flies straight and true, striking one of the odd flying beasts. 

_Attack roll: 14 Damage: 2_

A ray of light leaps from Kadan's fingers and strikes one of the undead, though it just appears to have skimmed off some of his scalp. 


_The ray can only strike one undead. Attack roll: 11 Damage: 1_


Lok-Nar drops his cannon and takes out his flail. He takes a step forward and swings at the stirge nearest him. However, the insect like creature dodges the blow.

_Attack roll: 9_

Serk, stuttering, casts a spell on the party and you empowered by Tyamat will. A bunch of zombies and stirges?? It will be of no challenge to you!

One of the zombies steps forward, breaking vines in the process, and lunges at Nah'l, but his fists just slam against the Zweibold's armor.

Three of the stirges dart towards the cow, attaching themselves easily. Betsy moos in fear.

Two flit towards Lok-Nar and the quick moving creatures attach themselves to the Zweibold, ready to drain his blood.

*End Round 2
Begin Round 3*

Initiative: Miki, Nah'l, Zort, Taden, Kadan, Lok-Nar, Serk , Stirges, Zombies


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 8, 2005)

*Lok-Nar roars in indignation, and grabs a stirge in each hand, throwing them to the ground and stomping on them.  Then they will move over to Besty, murder in their eyes.*

"That's," *thwack* "my," *thwack* "DINNER!" *thwack*

*The zweibold puntuates each word by smashing the stirges with their fists.*

OOC - I know that's about two rounds' worth of actions, but it was too funny not to put down!  Consider it a pre-emptive writing.


----------



## Diirk (Mar 8, 2005)

Miki looks back and forth between Lok'Nar and the cow, mentally berating himself on not having a coin ready to flip. _Well,_ he thinks to himself. _They might spoil the taste of the cow, and I wasn't planning to eat the dweibold anyway..._

(OOC: Move to J14 and attack the stirge in K14)


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 9, 2005)

Nah'l grinning that he doesn't have to move to get the next creature, swings his scythe to take this one down.

[+6 scythe (2d4+6)]


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 9, 2005)

Zort attacks one of the stirges attached to Betsy.

(OOC - +3 attack, 1d6+1 dam, 20/x3. Does the stirge count as flatfooted? If so Zort gets sneak-attack damage.)


----------



## Krug (Mar 9, 2005)

Miki makes a move and stabs at the Stirge, piercing it's bloated body. It isn't dead yet, but it continues to suck blood from poor Betsy.

_Attack roll: 16 Damage roll: 3+1 = 4_

Nah'l brings his scythe down but it gets tangled up with some vines as he tries to swing the mighty weapon.

_Attack roll: 4_

Zort has to make a double move to get to Betsy, and can't attack this round. 
_Moved to M16_

_Waiting for Taden_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 9, 2005)

Seeing the state of things and the chaos around Nah'l, Taden gets another arrow and does what he can to help the other Kobold. Letting loose an arrow at one of the nearby creatures.

((Shooting at the creature in F9...))


----------



## The Baron (Mar 10, 2005)

"Stinking slime juice!"

Kaden takes a more careful aim at the same zombie, hoping to pack a little more of a punch this time.  Another ray shoots out from his hand.


----------



## Krug (Mar 10, 2005)

Taden's arrow clears the vines and branches, before thudding in the back of the zombie. The creature turns back to take a look at the shaft protuding from its back, not seemingto register that it had been hit.

_Attack roll: 13 Damage: 4_

Kadan unleashes another bolt from his hands, striking at the same target as the one Taden aimed it. This time it delivers another hit right at the creature's chest,practically burning a hole throough it. The zombie looks at the hole in his chest, but doesn't join one of the true dead yet.

_Attack roll: 12 damage: 6_

Lok-Nar grabs one of the stirges, and realises that that small beast has one heck of a hold! He manages to pull the creature out as blood drips out of its probocosis. He throws it to the floor and stomps on it and the creature's fluids spurt allover the place. He can't quite use his other arm to nab the other though. 

_Attack roll: 15 Grapple: Lok-Nar:  16 Stirge: 5 Damage: 3_

Serk screams "Betsy!", and takes out her shortsword. She clambers over and tries to strike one of the stirges, but fails to land a blow as the beast moves out of the way of her swing.

The Stirges drain Betsy's blood, and she looks sapped. One of them appears to have enough, detaches itself and starts to fly off. The one on Lok-Nar manages to sip some blood from the Zweibold. _1 point Con Damage_

Snarling, with saliva dripping over its face, the zombie facing Nah'l lunges at it and strikes the Zweibold in the face, inflicting light damage. _4 points damge_ The other entrapped zombies just struggle against the growth. 

*End Round 3
Begin Round 4*

Initiative: Miki, Nah'l, Zort, Taden, Kadan, Lok-Nar, Serk , Stirges, Zombies


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2005)

"I did not leave the cave to be bug-food!" Nar howls, and uses both hands to grab the remaining stirge from their neck and rip it off, squashing it to the ground.


----------



## Diirk (Mar 11, 2005)

Miki moves on to the next stirge, being careful to avoid the cow with his sword swing.


----------



## Krug (Mar 11, 2005)

Miki's sword swings at the Strige, disemboweling the creature which lets out a high-pitched screech.  The cow's blood it drank spills on the ground.

_Attack roll: 12 Damage: 2+1=3_

_Waiting for Ferrix_


----------



## The Baron (Mar 11, 2005)

"I like this.  Target practice."

Kadan grins and fires off yet another ray at the immobile undead.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah'l swings again at the closest zombie.

[Scythe +6 melee (2d4+6)]


----------



## Krug (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah'l's scythe swings out and slices the zombie's head off, granting it a true death.

_Attack roll: 9 Damage: 6+6=12_

_Waiting for Zort_


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 12, 2005)

Zort will attempt to hit one of the stirges (starting with any still attached to Betsy).

(OOC - +3 attack, 1d6+1 dam, 20/x3. Sneak attack +1d6, if applicable)


----------



## Krug (Mar 12, 2005)

Zort's spear blow pierces right through the head of the stirge, which dies instantly.

_Attack roll: 20! Critical threat: 19! Damage: 6+1=7x3=21_

_Waiting for Taden_


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 13, 2005)

Zort cheers his martial prowess - "Woohoo!"


----------



## Krug (Mar 14, 2005)

_Going to assume Taden repeats his action._

Taden fires another arrow at the remaining zombie, striking the entangled creature, but not immobilizing it.

_Attack roll: 11 Damage: 2 Zombie at J8._

Another ray spouts from Kadan's hands, striking the same target Taden aimed at, scorchiing the pale white flesh of the creature. It twitches amongst the vines, emanating a smell resembling burning grass.

_Attack roll: 15 damage: 4_

Lok-Nar grabs the other stirge still on his flesh, easily pulling the creature off. He squeezes the creature, and a spurt of blood pours out from its probocosis. However, it isn't dead yet. It looks at Lok-Nar with angry, bloody eyes.

_Attack roll: 16 Grapple (LN):18 Grapple (Stirge): 4 Damage: 1+3=4 Stirge still grappled._

Serk strikes at the remaining stirge on the cow, and lands a vicious hit! Her sword slices through the creature and blood spurts out on her. She shrieks in fear. "EEEEEEK!"

Flapping wildly, the stirge in Lok-Nar's hand tries to get away but the Zweibold's grip is too strong. The other stirge that was sated flies away quickly into the night air, virtually untraceable.

One of the zombies (J8) staggers out of the entangled area (onto K8), and staggers forward.

Betsy appears to sigh that the stirges on her have been removed, though splotches of red cover her body.

*End Round 4
Begin Roung 5*

_Situation: Only one stirge remains, grappled by Lok-Nar. Two zombies remain, one at K8 (moderately damaged), the other still at G5_


----------



## Krug (Mar 15, 2005)

_Forgot to post:
Initiative: Miki, Nah'l, Zort, Taden, Kadan, Lok-Nar, Serk , Stirges, Zombies_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

Still keeping his eyes on the zombie...things...Taden gets another arrow out and lets it loose.

((Sorry about the silence. The Matrix(online) had me. Just shooting another arrow at K8.))


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 16, 2005)

Nah'l struggles through the vines towards the next closest zombie, holding his scythe ready for the beastly thing.

Scythe +6 melee (2d4+6)


----------



## Krug (Mar 16, 2005)

_To speed things up_

The party dispatches the remaining zombies easily, while Lok-Nar gives the stirge another squeeze.The creatures eyes bulge out before it explodes, spewing goo and blood. The surviving stirge has raced off into the night, sated.

*End of Combat*


----------



## Diirk (Mar 18, 2005)

(OOC: Sorry I haven't posted for a while, my computer blew up ;/ Not only that but due to some circumstances beyond my control, I probably won't get my new one til mid/late next week, so if you could just NPC me or pretend I don't exist until then that'd be great.)


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2005)

Serk continues to stamp on the stirges. "FOUL BEASTIES! FOUL THINGS!"

The human zombies, now truly dead, still stare at the bunch of you. Betsy appears to be very tired after the extensive blood loss.

It is still in the middle of the night.

_Including the halfling encounter, each one of you gains 379xp. 
Current: 2495_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 22, 2005)

Taden looks around for a moment before looking down to Target and grinning. A little too loudly, he happily says, "Green did something useful! Green no hurt me!"


----------



## The Baron (Mar 22, 2005)

Kadan inspects the zombies.  Drar lands on his master's shoulder.  Kadan shares a few words with his familiar.

"Yes, interesting specimens, wouldn't you say?"


----------



## Krug (Mar 22, 2005)

As Kadan takes a closer look, he realises that while the other zombies appear to be farmers, at least two of them were adventurers of some sort. You manage to retrieve a coin pouch, a potion of red liquid, a chainshirt, an azure ring and a finely made shortsword from these two.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 24, 2005)

Nah'l scoops up the ring, looking at it curiously with four eyes.


----------



## Krug (Mar 26, 2005)

The ring glitters in the moonlight. Nah'l can't figure out if it's worth anything.


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 27, 2005)

Zort picks the short sword up with two hands and gives it a couple experimental swings.


----------



## Krug (Mar 28, 2005)

The sword is extremely balanced and well-made. Much better than the rusty pieces of blunt bits kobolds are used to.


----------



## The Baron (Mar 29, 2005)

Kadan snatches the ring back.

"Let me see that!"

He mutters a few words underneath his breath.

(OOC: Detect Magic)


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 29, 2005)

Nah'l nearly rips the little one in half for snatching the sparkly ring away from him, but when he start muttering arcane words he pauses for a moment.


----------



## Diirk (Mar 29, 2005)

Miki takes the pouch of coins while the others are distracted by the ring and sword. He glances around to see if anyone noticed.

"Lets not hang around," he suggests. "You never know when more might show up, and besides they smell bad."

He wrinkles his nose and grimaces.

(OOC: sorry that took so long, everything up and running now tho !)


----------



## Krug (Mar 29, 2005)

*Kadan*: 



Spoiler



The sword and potion radiate magic, but not the ring and the other items.



Lok-Nar grumbles. "Yes, lets be on our way."

_Speeding things along. Isida seemsto have disappeared off the face of the earth._

The group of you make camp after you tire of toying around with the new items. The night passes peacefully and everyone wakes up refreshed. The bodies of those you slain last night are starting to rot. Betsy looks slightly tired after soaking up the damage from the stirges though.

After a breakfast of mushrooms and more bread, you continue on your way home.

_Let me know who takes what from the treasure. The pouch contains about 33gp and 28 sp._


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 30, 2005)

Nah'l looks at Kadan and then both heads say, "ring is mine."  If Kadan does not return it quickly, he'll get quite the shaking until he does.









*OOC:*


Isida is away until sometime in April.


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 30, 2005)

Zort straps the sword over his back and waits for someone to object.

OOC - human-size short sword?


----------



## The Baron (Mar 30, 2005)

Kadan tosses the ring back to Nah'l.

"Fine.  You two can fight over whose hand gets to wear it.  However..."

Kadan stares at Zort's shortsword.

"You might be interested too know that the blade is magic.  I hope you're worthy of its power."

Kadan's attention quickly turns to the potion.  He pops open the vial, dips in a finger and dabbles his tongue.

(OOC:  Spellcraft check DC 20(?) to identify potion.  Also, can I see which school of magic the potion and sword radiate?)


----------



## Krug (Mar 30, 2005)

_The short sword can be used as a normal short sword by Zort.

*Kadan*:


Spoiler



You fail to identify what kind of potion it is. It radiates faint transmutation magic.

The sword radiates transmutation magic.


_

Your way leads back to the Dolmen which served as your resting point earlier to protect yourself from the sun. You open up and consume the remnants of the food you took from the baker, knowing that after this it's back to gruel and fungi when you get back home. Serk grumbles about feeding the Zweibold's two mouths, but not too loudly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 30, 2005)

Taden sighs at finishing the remaining food, but idly pets Target out of bored. After biting his lip, he mumbles quietly, _"Can we go home now...? We wait too long and somethin' gonna try to eats me again..."_


----------



## Diirk (Mar 30, 2005)

"Ah, the caves... its been so long I barely remember how bad they smelled," remarks Miki. "Still the longer we delay the less chance those calzones will arrive in one piece (they certainly looked a lot better than that cow does !), so its probably a good idea to hurry along."


----------



## The Baron (Apr 1, 2005)

Kadan speaks with a venemous tone.

"Yes, let's get this _delivery_ job done as quick as possible."


----------



## Krug (Apr 1, 2005)

After your meal and when night comes, you leave the dolmen to find your way home.

That is, if Serk didn't get you completely lost. 

After five hours of trekking, you find yourself in an unfamiliar barren hills. The skies are dark and cloudy, and it seems a storm is brewing. 

Serk continues to stare at the map, frantically. 

A spark of lightning shines in the night sky, and it looks like it's going to pour soon.


----------



## Diirk (Apr 3, 2005)

Miki stares at Serk belligerently. He sniffs with his nose a couple of times. "Whats this I smell? The sickly odour of failure? You best find us the path home, _ranger_ before we lose our patience," he sneers at her.

He looks up at the sky and sighs. "Taden, Zort.. go find us some shelter, who knows how long it will be til Serk figures out where the hell we are," he growls.


----------



## The Baron (Apr 3, 2005)

Kadan chuckles as his bat finds a safe - and dry - hiding place underneath his robe.

"You know what I've heard?  I heard it doesn't rain underground.  You know, that place we came from?"

Kadan smirks as he stares at Serk.


----------



## Krug (Apr 4, 2005)

The sky looks heavy as clouds even as Miki berates Serk. Even before he finishes, it starts pouring heavily, as though to emphasis a point, Tyamat is pouring water upon you to make you remember one of the few advantages of staying underground away from natural weather. 

"Me miss warm tunnels," says Serk.


----------



## Diirk (Apr 4, 2005)

Miki sighs heavily and wanders over to sit underneath the cow, hoping to keep as dry as he can. "Find some, then," he snaps.


----------



## Krug (Apr 5, 2005)

The cow doesn't provide too much shade, as rain dribbles over his body down on Miki. 

Bolts of lightning start to crash from cloud to ground and then, pieces of hail start fallling from the sky. 

"We needz shelter!" screams Serk. She points out a large Tor in the distance, its form illuminated by the occasional lightning bolt. It seems rocky and solid, and though climbing it would be risky in this weather, it might have some outcropping that would provide the group (and cow) safety from the storm. The only alternative is to endure the weather. The hail is starting to get rather painful as it pounds on you...


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 6, 2005)

Not waiting for the others, Zort starts to make his way towards the Tor that Serk pointed out.


----------



## The Baron (Apr 6, 2005)

Kadan follows quickly, his arm attempting to shield him from the hail.


----------



## Diirk (Apr 6, 2005)

Miki curses the heavens as he makes a break for the tor, running as fast as he can to get out of the horrible weather.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 6, 2005)

Taden yelps and quickly runs after the rest, nearly leaving Target behind but feeling guilty and swinging back to pick up the badger and carry him as best as he could. The entire time yelling about wanting to go home.


----------



## Krug (Apr 6, 2005)

Soon all of you are sprinting for the tower; kobold, dweibold, badger and cow.

The massive tor towers above the surrounding country. A few narrow ledges offer scant protection from the elements, but a closer inspection reveals a massive, arched entryway at least 20 ft tall and 10 ft wide, set into the side of the hill. The ground just outside it slopes away from the doorway, directing the falling water out and away. Given this fact and sturdy nature of the hill, whatever space lies beyond the door should be both dry and safe from lightning and hail. The construction seems quite sturdy. 

*Miki, Zort*: 



Spoiler



As you run past, you notice the remains of an immense, round stone scattered across the entrance.



As you enter Hightower, you see the stone beyond the entrance measures at least ten paces square. Peeling paint and broken scrollwork suggest that it was once decorated with some care, but now only dust remains. Three massive stone doors - one each to the left and right, one directly across from the entrance -- leads deeper into the tor. But here there is sufficient shelter from the storm, as the hail pounds against the walls and lightning flashes across the sky.

Serk covers her ears and shivers, almost whimpering.


----------



## Diirk (Apr 7, 2005)

Miki shakes himself dry as best he can, then wanders over to stare suspiciously at the stone fragments littered all over the floor. _Some old trap, long since set off?_ he wonders. _Or perhaps something more recent?_

Glancing around at the 3 doors, he narrows his eyes and starts prowling around the floor for footprints, before any evidence is completely destroyed by the rest of the group.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

Taden still holds the badger, shivering slightly as he looks around the new setting. He gives a glance behind him to the spectacle outside, then back to the rest of the groups, whispering, _"I gots bad feeling about this place..."_


----------



## The Baron (Apr 7, 2005)

Drar appears from under Kadan's hood and takes off, fluttering about his master's head, happy to be in a dry place.  Kadan is much more cautious.  He approaches the nearest door and begins to examine it.  He looks for any sort of writing, handles, buttons or the like.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 8, 2005)

Zort goes to each of the doors, in left-center-right order, peeks in, and tries to listen for anything unusual.


----------



## Krug (Apr 9, 2005)

All the doors seem to be regular, without magical markings. However, they are all securely locked. 

*Miki*: 



Spoiler



You don't see any sign of footprints.



Outside, the storm continues to howl. Betsy, still weak from the stirge attack, appears to be asleep. Target yawns as it skitters about, nervous from the storm. Serk's teeth are chattering loudly again.


----------



## Diirk (Apr 9, 2005)

Miki glares suspiciously at the various doors still not entirely convinced the room is safe. He yawns. 

"So Serk," he says sidling up to her. "Think perhaps you could spare a moment of your time to figuring out where the hell we are?"


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 9, 2005)

Zort, now spotting the doors in the doorways, decides he is more tired than he thought, and plops down on the floor next to the center doorway and closes his eyes.


----------



## The Baron (Apr 12, 2005)

Kadan, noticing nothing unusual about the doors, goes over to a quiet corner of the room, far away from the rain, and if he's lucky, his companions.  He sits on the ground cross-legged, closes his eyes, and slowly begins chanting something underneath his breath.  Drar flutters over and lands on the ceiling above.  He hangs, the familiar also squeekingunder his tiny breaths, mimicing his master.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

*Lok-Nar rubs a bump on each head from the hail, and looks at Betsy with annoyance.  How could she sleep through this?*

"Do you need me to open the doors?" Nar calls, shaking his head.  They needed to do _something_ to keep them occupied through this storm, otherwise they'd never get tired enough to sleep through the racket.


----------



## Krug (Apr 12, 2005)

Serk scratches her head as she studies the rather unspecific map. Betsy looks over her shoulder as if trying to help.

Lok-Nar finds that the doors are very sturdy and hard to break down, and settles down to wait for the hail to pass.

The sound of hissing rain, pounding hail, and howling wind from outside is interrupted only by the occasional loud crack of thunder. Still, this room seems stable enough for the most part. Even when the thunder seems to shake the very ground, not so much as a mote of dust filters down from the ceiling. The doors leading into the tor, however, do show signs of weakness, seeming to tremble with every thunderclap.

  Suddenly, in conjunction with a particularly loud thunderclap, all three doors break open at once, falling from their doorways into the room with a great cacophony. Seconds later, the sounds of squeaking fill the air as a pack of rats swrams in from the largest doorway. Betsy moos in agitation at the arrival of these creatures.

_Initiative: Zort, Rats, Miki, Kadan, Lok-Nar, Nah'l, Serk, Taden_


----------



## Diirk (Apr 13, 2005)

Cursing under his breath, Miki draws his sword and hits the closest rat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lok-Nar howls in surprise, drawing their flail and smashing it down upon the furry hoard.*


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 13, 2005)

Zort draws his new sword and prepares to swing at the first rat to come his way.

(+3 attack, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2)


----------



## The Baron (Apr 13, 2005)

The final thunderbolt finally wakes Kadan from his trance.  He sighs.

"I cannot afford these interruptions!"

He stretches quickly, moves towards the rat swarm, speaking in an arcane tongue.  At the end of a swinging motion with one of his hands, a globe of acid appears and flies off to disintegrate the approaching vermin.

ooc: moving within range, acid splash at nearest rat.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 13, 2005)

_"Should have left the doors alone! Should have left them alooone!!"_ Taden yelps and whines, more from surprise than anything else. Glad he was still holding his bow, he got out and arrow and quickly fired one at the nearest of the rats, while poking at Target with his foot to go and deal with the rats.

((Shooting bow at nearest live rat...sending Target against one of them, also.))


----------



## Krug (Apr 15, 2005)

Zort draws his weapon and readies his attack.

The rats race forward, chittering loudly. Two of them try to bite Zort and Miki, but the kobolds dodge the creature's nibbles. 

Miki's swing eviscerates the rat in front of him. (Roll: 17 Damage: 5+1=6)

Kadan's acid orb splashes at the rat but the wily creature dodges. (Roll:  5) Lok-Nar thinks he has the target at his feet when he smashes at it, but the blow only creates a large hole in the floor. (Roll: 6)

Nah'l draws his warhammer and smashes one of the rats into mush. (Roll: 20! Critical threat confirm: 5 No crit.) 

Serk fires at the rats with her bow, missing utterly as the arrow skirts across the floor."I hate rats!" she shrieks.

Taden arrow skits across the floor to join it, as his shot misses too. (Roll: 10)
The hungry Target jumps forward and bites into one of the rats as though it were a juicy piece of meat, killing it. There is a self-satisfied grin on the badger's face.

_End Round 1
3 rats killed, 5 left_

_Five rats left. Since this combat is relatively easy, just let me know what you want to do for the next three rounds._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2005)

*Lok-Nar lays about themself with their flail, putting more holes in the floor, and hopefully a few rats in the holes as well.*


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 15, 2005)

Zort will attack any rat within reach while yelling about how he was trying to take a nap.


----------



## The Baron (Apr 15, 2005)

Kadan pulls out his spear and prepares to jab any rats that come within reach.


----------



## Diirk (Apr 15, 2005)

OOC: Miki will continue to swing at any rat within reach, working his way upwards and then back down again.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 15, 2005)

Taden will continue to shoot arrows and try to stay away from the rats, with Target continuing to gnaw away at the rodents.


----------



## Krug (Apr 18, 2005)

Zort's next blow misses the rat in front of him. Two of the rats attack Miki, two at Lok-Nar and one at Target. Only one of them manages to get a bite in at Miki, inflicting minor damage (2 points) as it bites into his shin. Kadan extracts his spear and pokes at the rats but the blow is ineffectual. Lok-Nar smashes one of the rats into pulp, while Nah'l has no luck pinning the nimble rodents. Serk slashes at the rat that bit Miki and kills it. Taden's arrow flies and pierces the stomach of the other rat that had attacked Miki, while the eager Target chomps into the rat that dared attack it.

_Combat over_

In front of you are a bunch of rat corpses. All three doors in the room now lie open. The hail continues to come down furiously outside.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 19, 2005)

Zort will cautiously peek through the door the rats came out of, sword at the ready.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

*Lok-Nar looks at the guts hanging from their flail with satisfaction, and then goes to join the others in looking in the doors.  The middle one by preferrence.*


----------



## The Baron (Apr 19, 2005)

Kadan keeps his spear drawn, moving to look down the door with Zort.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2005)

Taden will call Target back over to him and then stay close to the majority of the other Kobolds, keeping his bow out and arrows ready just in case. He'll also keep an eye out behind them, nervous as always.


----------



## Diirk (Apr 20, 2005)

"We should set a watch before we go back to sleep," mumbles Miki, yawning slightly. "This is no time to be exploring ruins."


----------



## Krug (Apr 20, 2005)

Looking into the room the rats came from, Zort thinks he can make out the outline of a chest, just sitting in the center of the room.

The tunnel opposite the entrance just goes straight for a long way, while the one opposite where the rats came through appears to be a room of some sort, but whose contents you can't make out.

Target continues to munch on the rats, while Betsy turns in disgust. Abruptly the cow gets up, jittery, appearing ready to wander off...


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 20, 2005)

Zort moves cautiously into the room with the chest (Move Silently +8) sword still ready for action. Once he gets to the chest he will search it for traps. (Search +9)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

*Irked, Lok-Nar pauses long enough to put a rope around the cow's neck and tie it to something like a large chunk of rock or some kind of protrusion from the wall.  That done, they'll go back to see what Zort has found in the chest.  Because things in chests are interesting.  And shiny.*


----------



## Diirk (Apr 22, 2005)

Miki hovers, impatient to get back to sleep, yet half afraid one of his hatchmates will stumble across something else that will attack... and besides there might be something nice in that chest !


----------



## The Baron (Apr 23, 2005)

Kadan keeps his distance from Zort, but prepares to move if things get ugly.


----------



## Krug (Apr 24, 2005)

Lok-Nar grabs hold of Betsy who protests. 

Zort goes to the chest and finds that it is trapped. It would have triggered a series of darts around it. Carefully, the kobold disables the trap without setting it off. Pretty elementary stuff, Zort thinks to himself.

The chest opens to reveal a shiny headband, two pearls and a small bag. 

*Kadan,Miki*: 



Spoiler



You hear some sound emanating from the long tunnel the cow tried to go down.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 24, 2005)

Zort grabs the items from the chest and takes the headband over to Kadan for inspection. He then opens up the bag in order to see what is inside.


----------



## The Baron (Apr 24, 2005)

Kadan let's out a sharp, short hiss.

"Be on guard.  Down the long tunnel.  Where the, er, cow tried to go.  Something is moving!"

Kadan runs to the the passage, the mystical patterns in his head already set into motion.


----------



## Diirk (Apr 24, 2005)

Miki peers down the corridor to see if he can see anything. If its too dark, he'll fire some arrows blind to see if he can scare whatever it is out of hiding.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 24, 2005)

Taden will very carefully try to watch over the other Kobolds, readying his bow just in case the 'something moving' decides to get angry with Miki's arrows.


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2005)

*Zort*: 



Spoiler



You open to find it filled with gold pieces, about a hundred, you estimate from the weight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

*Lok-Nar drops Betsy's rope and unslings their hand cannon, pointing it down the long corridor.*

"Where is it?  Point it out," Lok whispers.


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2005)

Zort drops the headgear in Kadan's hands. It looks pretty.

Above the thunder, you hear scattered mumblings down the tunnel. It appears to be a long way off, and can't quite make out the sound. Betsy seems miffed that she is not allowed to wander as she would like. 

A bolt of lightning accompanies a fresh bunch of hail.


----------



## The Baron (Apr 26, 2005)

"Fine, fine, let me see..."

Kadan speaks a few quiet words as he examines the headband.

(ooc: detect magic - school and strength of aura, please.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

"Let me go look," Lok says softly, and then Lok-Nar will walk down the hallway, dropping Betsy's rope, thier hand cannon out in front of him.


----------



## Krug (Apr 30, 2005)

*Kadan*: 



Spoiler



The headband detects as magical, with a faint abjuration aura.



Lok-Nar starts going down the hall. Serk moans "Why? Why risk life/self?" 

_Are the rest of you following Lok-Nar in?_


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 30, 2005)

Zort is waiting for Lok-Nar to report what he sees.


----------



## Diirk (Apr 30, 2005)

Miki hangs back, for now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 1, 2005)

Taden will also stay back, but will send Target along with Lok-Nar if the badger will cooperate.


----------



## Krug (May 3, 2005)

The rest of you watch as Lok-nar and Target walk down the tunnel. He goes about 60' before you start to lose track of him.

*Lok-Nar*: 



Spoiler



You walk down the tunnel. It is quite long. You have gone about 60' in and it still extends further at least another 60'. Target accompanies the zweibold. Neither of your heads hear any voices as the storm continues furiously outside.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Nah'l will watch and remain generally stationary, his motivation to go exploring at the moment is trumped by his wanting to take a nap, although left head generally seems to disagree with all of that, right head would prefer the nap, and with a long day ahead, gets the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

*Lok-Nar continues down the tunnel, determined to find _something_ or _someone_ to vent a little frustration on.*


----------



## The Baron (May 4, 2005)

Kadan examines the headband, unaware of Lok-Nar's movement.

"Interesting.  Well, I'll take care of this for now."

Kadan slips the headband on his head.


----------



## Diirk (May 7, 2005)

Miki scuffles his feat on the floor, wondering if he should wait to see if Lok'Nar finds anything or just head back to bed.


----------



## Krug (May 7, 2005)

*Kadan*: 



Spoiler



You feel yourself feeling a bit more assured. You feel yourself being more assured. 

_Please note on your char sheet, a Headband of the Stout Heart, +1 to Will Saves_



*Lok-Nar*:


Spoiler



As Lok-Nar proceeds further, about 80' down the tunnel, there is a sudden twang and four crossbow bolts rush towards the Zweibold. Two of them are deflected, but two of them strike the Zweibold. _Take 6 points total damage_. 

You can just make out the humanoid forms who fired the bolts, about 60' away, with your darkvision. They appear quote large, man-sized creatures, and there are at least five of them.



The rest: You hear some sounds from the tunnel, but you can't see Lok-Nar anymore. You do think you heard either Lok or Nar emitting a howl of pain though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 7, 2005)

Taden looks from the tunnel to the others, whimpers, then calls out, _"Lok-Nar...? Target...?"_


----------



## Diirk (May 8, 2005)

Miki pauses a moment then snickers. "Oh well, one less mouth to feed at night. Lets block this door up and go back to sleep."


----------



## Diirk (May 11, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

*Lok-Nar howls in pain and dashes forward, firing their hand cannon as they do so.*

"Die, die, die!" Lok screams.

OOC - Moving forward thirty feet and firing.


----------



## Krug (May 11, 2005)

Lok-Nar's hand cannon goes off and slams into one of the figures, dropping it. Target turns and runs back towards the main room. 

Those in the main room see Lok-Nar's handcannon go off, as well as smell the gunpowder. He is about 110' away and charging headlong down the tunnel even further from you. You can't see what he's charging towards though.


----------



## Diirk (May 11, 2005)

"Oh," says Miki, sounding almost disappointed. "He's still alive. I guess we should go help him"

With that, Miki jogs down the corridor, watching for sign of the attackers.

(OOC: double move 60' down the corridor)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

*Dropping the cannon and grabbing thier flail, Lok-Nar screams and charges the next foe, eager to dispatch these cowardly ambushers.*


----------



## Lefferts (May 12, 2005)

Zort draws his sword and moves cautiously into the corridor.


----------



## Ferrix (May 12, 2005)

With a grumble from left head and a roar from right head, Nah'l picks up his warhammer and charges down the hall after Lok-Nar, angry at the disruption of his nap.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2005)

Taden does his best to intercept the quickly moving Target before assaulting the badger with questions, _"Whyfor you run?! What you see there?!"_

And then, noticing that the others are starting down the corridor anyway, Taden whimpers. It wasn't fair! They were going to leave him alone!! Turning Target around and trying to nudge the badger along with him, he will draw his bow and follow the others as quickly as he can.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 5, 2005)

Zort moves a little further into the corridor.


----------



## Krug (Jul 25, 2005)

_Bumping... will post update tomorrow. Thanks for your patience.Boy this is one old pizza!_


----------



## Krug (Jul 27, 2005)

*Round 1*
"It's crazy lizard folk!" shouts one of the hobgoblins. He draws his sword. Three of the hobgoblins fire their bolts at the charging Lok-Nar. Two of them smash into his armor, but  another hits him in the chest area. _8 points damage, total 14 points damage taken. Lok-Nar has 4 hp left._

*Round 2*
Winded, Lok-Nar charges forward, his flail swinging. It strikes one of the hobgoblins as he desperately tries to reload, pounding his head into pieces. _14 points damage_. 

The others shriek in surprise. The two other hobgoblins that had been waiting for Lok-Nar's approach swing their swords. However, he miraculously manages to deflect both blows.

The other kobolds charge down the corridor. Serk fires a shot from his bow. It strikes one of the hobgoblins in the shoulder.

"Why find trouble? Why?"

Betsy follows behind.

Initiative: Zort, Miki, Lok-Nar(4/18), Hobgoblins (5), Kadan, Miki, Nah'l, Taden

"There's more of them... and a cow?" says one of the hobgoblins.

Above you the storm continues to pound, as lightning flashes again in the sky.

*Round 3*

_You guys are now 60' away from the hobgoblins
Kadan and Lok-Nar are NPCed for now._


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

*Nah'l (27/27hp, ac13 (17 normal, -2 rage, -2 charge))*

Nah'l sweeps up his scythe and charges down the hall to Lok-Nar's defense, a bellow of anger carrying him along as his muscles bulge with strength.









*OOC:*


Rage: Str 22 (+6), Con 18 (+4); Power Attack for 2; Scythe +8 (2d4+13, 20/x4)


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 27, 2005)

Zort moves 30' further down the corridor and readies his spear to attack any hob-goblin that approaches.

OOC - Isida is moving - read here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140843

Oops, I see that you posted in that thread, Krug.


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2005)

_Bump. Ankh Morpork and the rest...you guys there?_


----------



## Krug (Aug 4, 2005)

*Round 3*
Zort readies his spear for the hobgoblins. _(Do you want to stay like 5' away from the bunch?)_ Miki charges into the fray, his longsword thrusting into the injured hobgoblin, killing it. The critically injured Lok-Nar tries to force a blow against the leader but finds it parried. 

The leader returns the blow with his waraxe but Lok-Nar deflects it, almost having his head cut off. However, another hobgoblin thrusts his spear into Lok-Nar, and the Zweibold goes down, his twin heads shuddering. Miki ducks the short swords of one of the hobgoblins, but another one connects, tearing a wound in his flesh. (5 points damage, 13/18)

Kadan casts a spell at one of the hobgoblins. Its eyes open wide and it starts running off. Miki tries to get a blow in but misses before it can connect. 

With three hobgoblins left, Nah'l joins the melee swinging his scythe. However, the leader dodges the incoming blow. Taden fires his shortbow at the hobgoblin that took down Lok-Nar and surprisingly hits it in the face. The hobgoblin squeals and goes down. Then Target slinks behind, raking the hobgoblin with its claws. Right behind it is the cow which crashes into the hobgoblin and sends him flying back.

Zort, Miki, Lok-Nar(dying), Hobgoblin leader, 1 hobgoblin, Kadan, Nah'l, Serk, Taden, Target, Cow

Realising the odds are against him the hobgoblin leader shouts "S-Stop! We talk!" He doesn't put down his waraxe though. Lightning continues to flash against the sky.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2005)

Merely taking a look at the downed Lok-Nar, Nah'l's rage boils all the more furiously, "drop the axe!"  He yells at the hobgoblin as he cleaves at the creature with his scythe.









*OOC:*


Rage: Str 22 (+6), Con 18 (+4); Power Attack for 2; Scythe +6 (2d4+13, 20/x4)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 4, 2005)

Seeing the situation is going better than he expected(though still not wonderful), Taden's eyes dart around before catching notice of Lok-Nar. Sending Target over to help Nah'l with deal with the Hobgoblin if it keeps fighting, Taden runs over to Lok-Nar and attempts to cast a healing spell on the larger Zweibold.

((Cure Light Wounds on Lok-Nar))


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 4, 2005)

Zort looks for an oppurtunity to flank either of the remaining kobolds without opening himself up to an attack.

OOC - Will move up to full movement if he can get to a flanking position without an AoO.


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2005)

*Round 4*
Not willing to stop the fight, Zort moves behind the Hobgoblin leader and thrusts his spear at it, piercing through his armor (Dmg: 6+(sneak attack) 3+1=10). He gives a cry of pain, but he doesn't go down. Miki's blow goes wide and is easily dodged by the Hobgoblin regular. The hobgolin leader's waraxe bounces off Nah'l's scale mail, while the other hobgoblin launches an ineffectual blow at Miki. Kadan can't get a clear shot and is pretty sure his comrades will overwhelm the hobgoblins. 

Nah'l's scythe comes crashing down but the feisty leader manages to duck it. Serk fires an arrow into the melee but it goes off course. Taden steps forward and casts a CLW on Lok-Nar, reviving him. (Healed 8 points. Now at 5 hp). Target jumps onto the hobgoblin, tearing into its flesh with his claws. The hobgoblin screams in pain.

_Both hobgoblins are considered flanked_

*Round 5*

Zort pulls out his spear and thrusts again right into the innards of the confused hobgoblin leader. [Critical. 4x3=12 + (sneak)6=18 pts] Blood spurts from his mouth as he keels over. Just as Miki raises his sword, the remaining hobgoblin screams "MERCY! MERCY! I'LL SHOW YOU WHERE THE TREASURE IS! PLEASE DON'T KILL ME! PLEASE GET THIS ... CREATURE OFF ME!" He points to the badger.

The cow gives a pleased moo. Rain splatters onto the area you're in.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 5, 2005)

Zort's ears perk up, "Treasure?"


----------



## Krug (Aug 6, 2005)

"Y-yes! Treasure!" shouts the Hobgoblin, to accompaniement from a lightning strike outside.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 7, 2005)

"Give me some rope! I'll tie him up!" shouts Zort.


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2005)

Serk passes Zort some rope. She also casts another CLW on Lok-Nar, who gets healed another 7 hp (now at 12hp).

Lok-Nar growls fiercely. The cow nudges some of the dead hobgoblins, wondering what's happened to them.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 11, 2005)

Zort ties the hobgoblin's hands and wraps the rest of the rope around his neck as a leash. He hands the "leash" to Lok-nar to hold. "Show us treasure. Or die. Try trick. You die."

OOC - Use Rope +5


----------

